# Piedra road status (aka First fork Rd or FR 622)



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for keeping us posted on the Piedra access. It is a Colorado uber classic. I always looked forward to that road trip. Cold clear water tumbling through rock choked options. Fun, fun, fun culminating in hot springs riverside or in Pagosa Springs. Never better.


----------

